# Handy Payment: O2 entschaedigt Betroffene



## sascha (11 Oktober 2005)

*Handy Payment: O2 entschaedigt Betroffene*

Der Mobilfunkbetreiber O2 erstattet Kunden Geld zurück, die im Internet auf Abo-Angebote über Handy Payment hereingefallen sind. Das bestätigte O2-Sprecher Stefan Zuber heute gegenüber dem ARD-Magazin „Plusminus“. Jeder betroffene Kunde habe von O2 ein persönliches Entschuldigungsschreiben erhalten, in dem auch über die Gutschrift der strittigen Beträge informiert wird. Ein Wermutstropfen bleibt: Die anderen Mobilfunkunternehmen denken offensichtlich nicht daran, ähnliche Schritte zu ergreifen. 

Nachdem im Juni strengere Regeln für den Einsatz von 0900-Dialern in Kraft traten, waren viele Anbieter einschlägiger Internetseiten auf das Zahlungsmittel Handypayment umgestiegen. Dabei nutzten sie in vielen Fällen die Möglichkeit, Kunden gleich ein kostspieliges Abonnement anzudrehen. Dialerschutz.de hat darüber regelmäßig berichtet. Auch Plusminus schaltete sich – in engem Kontakt mit den Experten von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de – ein, konfrontierte unter anderem die damalige Verbraucherschutzministerin Renate Künast (Grüne) mit den neuen Kostenrisiken. Die appellierte kurz darauf an die Mobilfunkbetreiber, diesem Treiben ein Ende zu bereiten. Mit Erfolg: Offensichtlich auf massiven Druck der Telekommunikationsunternehmen hin stellte gleich eine ganze Reihe von Anbietern die teuren Handy-Abos erst einmal wieder ein. Aktuelle Stichproben zeigen, dass Handypayment auf den Internetseiten zwar weiter eingesetzt wird; die kostspieligen Abonnements über dieses Zahlungssystem sind aber weitgehend verschwunden. 

Mobilfunkbetreiber O2 geht aber noch einen Schritt weiter: Das Unternehmen erstattet seinen betroffenen Kunden jetzt die durch Handypayment-Abos aufgelaufenen Kosten zurück. „Das sind rund 8000 Kunden, die auf das sittenwidrige Angebot im Internet reingefallen sind. Die durchschnittliche Schadenssumme liegt zwischen 100 und 200 Euro", sagte O2-Unternehmenssprecher Stefan Zuber gegenüber Plusminus. Zuber erhob zugleich schwere Vorwürfe gegen die Betreiber der einschlägigen Angebote: „Als Mobilfunker sind wir genauso getäuscht worden wie unsere Kunden.“ Die Angebote seien nicht im Sinne von O2. „Deshalb erstatten wir alle Beträge, auch wenn wir sie nicht selbst verursacht haben, an unsere Kunden zurück.“ Dabei handelt es sich laut Plusminus in Einzelfällen um Beträge von mehreren hundert Euro. 

Laut dem ARD-Magazin sind natürlich auch die anderen Mobilfunkanbieter massiv betroffen. Alleine bei T-Mobile soll es nach Recherchen des Wirtschaftsmagazins über 20.000 betroffene Kunden geben. Eine komplette Rückzahlung der strittigen Beträge wie bei O2 lehnten die Anbieter bislang aber ab. Abonnementabrechnungen über die Handyrechnung seien nach dem Bekanntwerden der neuen Masche zwar zunächst gestoppt worden. Wie die Netzbetreiber gegenüber Plusminus erklärten, wolle man an dem Geschäftsmodell aber festhalten, und auch künftig die technische Möglichkeit für Handyabonnements im Internet anbieten. 

Handy Payment ist im Prinzip eine praktische und innovative Methode, im Internet kleinere Geldbeträge über das Mobiltelefon abzurechnen. Bei diesem System gibt der Kunde seine Handynummer und einen daraufhin zugesandten Code auf der Webseite ein. Die entstehenden Kosten für das in Anspruch genommene Angebot werden dann über die Handyrechnung bezahlt. Zur Kostenfalle kann das System werden, wenn Kunden bei Abonnements nicht klar und deutlich über die anfallenden Gebühren informiert werden oder für teures Geld nur wertlose Inhalte erhalten. Dialerschutz.de informiert in einem gesonderten Kapitel über die Chancen und Risiken der Bezahlung über das Mobiltelefon. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=297

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

der Bericht plusminus

Leser


----------



## sascha (11 Oktober 2005)

Plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> [plusminus-Tipp: Informationen und Rat
> Unter der Internetadresse Dialerschutz.de finden Sie ein seriöses Forum zum Thema. Dort bietet man Ihnen Hilfe und Tipps für aktuelle Fälle Abzocke. Eine ganze Gemeinde von "Experten des Alltags" können Sie dort erreichen. Dort gibt es Menschen, die Ihnen per Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Um im Forum zu schreiben, müssen Sie sich registrieren und wenige persönliche Daten eingeben. Das ist jedoch völlig unbedenklich und kostenlos. Außerdem ist es sinnvoll, denn dann kann man Ihnen direkt eine Antwort auf Ihre Fragen schicken.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Auch unregistrierte User können hier schreiben und lesen. Um private Nachrichten erhalten zu können, muss man sich aber tatsächlich registrieren.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Oktober 2005)

> Um im Forum zu schreiben, müssen Sie sich registrieren und wenige persönliche Daten eingeben.


Selbst das ist nicht richtig, die einzige "persönliche"  Angabe, die erforderlich ist, ist ein gültige 
E-Mail-Adresse., die aber nicht öffentlich erscheint.

j.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

Plusminus wird in aller Regel in derselben Nacht gegen  4.55 morgens wiederholt, (so auch diesmal) 
da wird nicht mal auf der Seite von Plusminus drauf hingewiesen  :wall: 

www.vzbv.de/start/index.php%3Fpage%3Dtvradio+plusminus+wiederholung&hl=de]Google Cache[/url]


> ARD PlusMinus, 11. Oktober - 21.55 Uhr
> .......
> Nähere Informationen unter www.das-erste.de/plusminus
> Wiederholung am Mittwoch um 4.55 Uhr



Nur was für Nachtschwärmer oder Frühstaufsteher ....


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

*Jetzt auch bei manager-magazin.de*

Ein Bericht zu diesem Thema findet sich nun auch beim "Manager-Magazin".

http://www.manager-magazin.de/it/artikel/0,2828,379300,00.html


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2005)

"Auch T-Mobile erstattet strittige Gebühren für Internet-Dienste"

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2005)

Die genannten Mobilfunker sind auf dem richtigen Weg. Der Ansatz hierzu wurde hier schon am 23.6. erwähnt.

Die Lektion für die Neppanbieter wäre umso lehrreicher, wenn die Auszahlungen für die ergatterten "Umsätze" vermieden oder zurückgefordert werden könnten.

Da liegt noch einige Spannung in der Luft.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Antidialer (13 Oktober 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lektion für die Neppanbieter wäre umso lehrreicher, wenn die Auszahlungen für die ergatterten "Umsätze" vermieden oder zurückgefordert werden könnten.



Warten wir es mal ab. nach dem Heise Bericht soll allein bei O2 die Schadenssumme im 6 stelligem Bereich liegen. Und O2 ist hier noch der kleinste Mobielfunkanbieter. Bei allen Anbietern zusammen geht es hier durchaus um einen Schaden nahe der Millionengrenze. 

Von einigen Anbietern wie der Quasselstrippe (die sich wie schon bei den Dialern eher auf die Seite der Abzo... äh Anbieter anstatt auf die Seite der Kunden stellen) mal abgesehen, dürften auch die anderen Anbieter diesem Beispiel folgen (müssen). 

Man wird aber sicher nicht aus eigener Tasche das Geld zahlen, sondern bestrebt sein, es sich von den unseriösen Anbietern zurückzuholen. Hier könnten recht hohe Regressforderungen auf Firmen wie Mapme oder Midray zukommen, die weiteren Anbietern hoffentlich eine Lehre sein dürften.

Ein anderer Punkt: Ist es wenigstens mal geplant, das man sein Handy für einen derartigen Unsinn sperren lassen kann?


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein anderer Punkt: Ist es wenigstens mal geplant, das man sein Handy für einen derartigen Unsinn sperren lassen kann?


Zumindest bei O² ist das nicht möglich!


----------



## dvill (16 Oktober 2005)

Die Reihen schließen sich, Vodafone zieht nach.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (24 Oktober 2005)

Nun auch Debitel.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## stieglitz (24 Oktober 2005)

Jetzt wirds eng für wapme.
Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe, hat wapme bereits die Vergütungen an die Inhalteanbieter ausgeschüttet aber von den Telkos noch kein Geld erhalten.
Da braucht man sich über die Entwicklung des Aktienkurses nicht zu wundern.
Siehe auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=123692#123692


----------



## Antidialer (25 Oktober 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wirds eng für wapme.
> Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe, hat wapme bereits die Vergütungen an die Inhalteanbieter ausgeschüttet aber von den Telkos noch kein Geld erhalten.



Und das finde ich klasse! Da hat es voll die richtigen getroffen. Wer mit Leuten wie den berüchtigten Büttelbornern Dialerbrüdern oder einem gewissen Münchner "1. MiniDisc Fan" Geschäfte macht, hat nichts anderes verdient. Das Geschäftsgebahren dieser "seriösen" Geschäftsleute "alles abzoc... äh abkasssieren, was nicht bei 3 aus dem Internet geflüchtet ist", ist ja nicht erst seid heute oder gestern bekannt. _[Spekulationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## stieglitz (25 Oktober 2005)

@antdialer
geh mal auf das Wall-Street Portal, such dir dort Wapme raus, und geh dort mal auf Diskusionen. Das ist höchst interessant. Den Händlern und 
Börsenzockern dort, ist das ganze eigentlich erst gestern klar geworden, desshalb der starke Kurseinbruch.
Die Threads zu wapme lesen sich fast wie ein Krimi.
Wapme hat sich mit den Geschäften mit Schm* u. Co. echt ins eigene Knie geschossen.
Im Intraday-Handel sind nun die Zocker dran.
Es ist spannend das zu verfolgen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Den Händlern und Börsenzockern dort, ist das ganze eigentlich erst gestern klar geworden


Sie wurden sehr zeitnah informiert... aber es wollte ja keiner hören...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Handy Payment: O2 entschaedigt Betroffene*

Ein  Wissenschaftler  jammert 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84382

ob er die Vorgeschichte kennt?


----------



## sascha (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Handy Payment: O2 entschaedigt Betroffene*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ein  Wissenschaftler  jammert
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84382
> 
> ob er die Vorgeschichte kennt?



Jo, kennt er. Sagte er mir zumindest


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Handy Payment: O2 entschaedigt Betroffene*



sascha schrieb:


> Jo, kennt er. Sagte er mir zumindest


kennt wohl das  Sprichwort nicht:   

"Ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer"


----------

